# Fursuit maker wanted! [Cat partial]



## Tattle (Jun 1, 2016)

i will be turning the (not so) big 1-8 come the first of december and, not long after, i will be attending my first convention.

i live on my own and i have a job now. i'm independent. i'm childish.. i mean, uh, _wise._ i can finally waste my money on a pile of foam and fur.
but! there is a problem -- i can't seem to find many makers that do cat fursuits.
i'm willing to pay a fair price and my design isn't complex... i just have yet to discover a maker that really catches my eye.

so! if you are experienced with designing feline costumes or you think you could give it a shot, let me know! we can talk $$$ and details.


----------



## ice(zachary) (Oct 28, 2016)

im willing to help, my toony fursuits are high quality and stitching is strong :3


----------



## Lake_song (Dec 7, 2016)

I reccomend Geekpaw for feline suits
Userpage of geekpaw -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## HallowQueen (Dec 14, 2016)

I would love to help you out if you would like!
www.freakcollective.com: freakshowcollective


----------



## Serenity_Stars (Feb 17, 2018)

I HIGHLY recommend Demiwolf Designs  They do amazing feline work and that's where i'm getting mine in the not so distant future: demiwolf707.wixsite.com: demiwolf-designs (i know im a little late but lmao-)


----------

